# 2014-2015 CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Member's Directory



## wilson14 (Oct 6, 2014)

The 2014-2015 CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Member's Directory is now available online.


----------



## Bigrob (Oct 6, 2014)

For those that like a link:

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1415/


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 6, 2014)

It's also available to order a printed copy.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 6, 2014)

Look like they have a resort in every state except Alaska, North & South Dakota. & MN.

Wow !!!


----------



## JimmieJames (Oct 6, 2014)

Pedro, you missed Michigan - would love to have one in Traverse City or thereabouts.  From Central Michigan (lower pen.) it is a 10 to 12 hour drive to the nearest Wyndham 

Jim


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 6, 2014)

JimmieJames said:


> Pedro, you missed Michigan - would love to have one in Traverse City or thereabouts.  From Central Michigan (lower pen.) it is a 10 to 12 hour drive to the nearest Wyndham
> 
> Jim



Thanks You........


----------



## lprstn (Oct 9, 2014)

They change up resorts though they have quite a few 'favorites' that's been with the system a long time. They had London then it disappeared and reappeared.


----------



## Coyotes (Oct 31, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> It's also available to order a printed copy.



How? I would love to receive a printed version!


----------



## ronparise (Oct 31, 2014)

Coyotes said:


> How? I would love to receive a printed version!



Log into your account at myclubwyndham.com
click on the "at your service" tab
then the "directories" link
bottom of the page is a link:  "Still want a printed copy? Order your printed copy online"


----------



## Cdn Gal (Oct 31, 2014)

It would be nice if they had a few more in Canada.... Toronto, a nice one in Quebec City, Vancouver, Ottawa...:whoopie:


----------



## Coyotes (Oct 31, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Log into your account at myclubwyndham.com
> click on the "at your service" tab
> then the "directories" link
> bottom of the page is a link:  "Still want a printed copy? Order your printed copy online"



Thank You Sir!


----------



## spackler (Oct 31, 2014)

I wish they still put the corresponding page number right on the map; small thing I guess.


----------



## spackler (Nov 15, 2014)

Concerning the map in the front...

The only resorts that resale points would not work are the "Margaritaville" and "Club Pass" ones, correct?


----------



## am1 (Nov 15, 2014)

Kentucky, Maine, CT, Nebraska, Kansas, Indiana, Ohio, miss, del, wyoming


----------



## Bigrob (Dec 6, 2014)

Has anyone received their hard copy of the directory yet?


----------



## vv813 (Dec 6, 2014)

Still waiting


----------



## scootr5 (Dec 6, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> Has anyone received their hard copy of the directory yet?



No, not yet


----------



## staceyeileen (Dec 6, 2014)

Someone remind me...  do we get one free printed copy per year or is it per membership?  Since I got a printed copy last year will they charge me this year?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 6, 2014)

staceyeileen said:


> Someone remind me...  do we get one free printed copy per year or is it per membership?  Since I got a printed copy last year will they charge me this year?



When the Directory changes to a "new" version, you get to order ONE FREE... look at your copy (front cover) and see IF this is the OLD or NEWER version.

ADDED: And still waiting my _NEW & IMPROVED _copy also... sales offices at the resort must have gotten the first 750,000 copies.


----------



## massvacationer (Dec 6, 2014)

I requested mine quite a while back, and am still waiting, too


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Dec 6, 2014)

I requested one on the day Wyndham made the announcement for the new directory.  I have yet to receive one?  Still waiting for mine...???

Has anyone called over to Wyndham to ask them when the directory is being mailed out? 

Cynthia T.


----------



## scootr5 (Dec 23, 2014)

Vacationfuntips said:


> I requested one on the day Wyndham made the announcement for the new directory.  I have yet to receive one?  Still waiting for mine...???
> 
> Has anyone called over to Wyndham to ask them when the directory is being mailed out?
> 
> Cynthia T.



I received mine today.


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 23, 2014)

spackler said:


> Concerning the map in the front...
> 
> The only resorts that resale points would not work are the "Margaritaville" and "Club Pass" ones, correct?




 I understand Club Pass, since those units were never part of the Wyndham system (Worldmark Locations), how is Margaretville excluded from resale ?


----------



## CruiseGuy (Dec 23, 2014)

Mine arrived yesterday!


----------



## scootr5 (Dec 23, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> I understand Club Pass, since those units were never part of the Wyndham system (Worldmark Locations), how is Margaretville excluded from resale ?



They've set it up as a separate club unto itself, so it's essentially the same as Worldmark as far as Wyndham owners are concerned.


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 23, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> They've set it up as a separate club unto itself, so it's essentially the same as Worldmark as far as Wyndham owners are concerned.



Access to an existing club, The resale owners still have access from months 13 to 10 for Worldmark, 

 Separate access to a new development, Bovine Feces


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Dec 24, 2014)

*Wyndham Directory*

Mine came yesterday in the mail.  I had requested it a very long time ago.  I had thought that they didnt get my request.


----------



## Bigrob (Dec 24, 2014)

just got back from a mini vacation and mine was in the mail also. I may have a second one coming as I had called about a week ago and let them know it hadn't arrived... if this was the "first one" ordered from 2-3 months ago, I may get another one.


----------



## ride2slide (Dec 24, 2014)

I ordered mine back in Oct . I have yet to see it.


----------



## Designerd (Dec 27, 2014)

*Received my book today!*

I received mine today also.  I am located in GA. (Ordered a while back.)


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Jan 3, 2015)

Still NO Directory :annoyed:

I just called over to Wyndham to order another one.  I originally placed my order online back on October 6th.  Nothing ever arrived.  I thought for sure, I would have one by now - like others have posted.

The Wyndham VC said she had no record of my order or that anything was sent out to me???  I received a Wyndham email confirmation of my order back in October.  

From now on, I am calling in my request for one versus using the online ordering system.  I was told I should have one within 15-20 business days. 

The wait continues... 

Cynthia T.


----------



## linpat (Jan 3, 2015)

Got my new directory last week.i ordered it online the first week in December - no bad.


----------



## markb53 (Jan 3, 2015)

Vacationfuntips said:


> Still NO Directory :annoyed:
> 
> I just called over to Wyndham to order another one.  I originally placed my order online back on October 6th.  Nothing ever arrived.  I thought for sure, I would have one by now - like others have posted.
> 
> ...



I just got mine yesterday and I ordered mine back in October also. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Jan 15, 2015)

Today, I finally received my copy of the Club Wyndham Plus Member's Directory 2014- 2015. 

It sure took awhile!  I ordered a copy back in October and finally received it! 

My copy looks exactly like the online version.  On the back cover it says 11/14. 

Cynthia T.


----------



## Jay6821 (Jan 20, 2015)

I ordered mine back in October.  It finally came today.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 20, 2015)

One could always buy more points directly from Wyndham and then cancel ... you get a New Member Directory then.


----------



## Whoozr (Jan 21, 2015)

*RCI directory*

I received a Wyndham directory, dream book, bag, blanket, and a Am Express Card for attending an owner's update.  While I was there I was shown an RCI directory.  Does anyone know how to get a hold of one of those books?


----------



## rivermartin (Mar 13, 2015)

Whoozr said:


> I received a Wyndham directory, dream book, bag, blanket, and a Am Express Card for attending an owner's update.  While I was there I was shown an RCI directory.  Does anyone know how to get a hold of one of those books?



Taken from RCI's website: "If you would prefer the printed version of the Resort Directory please call a Vacation Guide at 1.317.805.8000. - See more at: http://www.rci.com/pre-rci-en_US/help/faqs/explore-rci.page#sthash.zRCdFar2.dpuf"

Just ordered mine today.  Said it may take up to a month.


----------



## jharris8567 (May 27, 2015)

am i missing something or did they remove the UK 'associate hotel'?


----------



## uscav8r (May 28, 2015)

jharris8567 said:


> am i missing something or did they remove the UK 'associate hotel'?


That happened at least a year ago. Associates often have a limited term contract to provide access to some units. They are not a permanent part of the Club and can come and go.


----------

